# New coop layout



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

New 6x10 coop with feed room and porch staked and string set..
Now to finish collecting wood to eventually begin construction.

And Casey and the chickens checking out the new soon to be coop


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess your chickens are "sizing" it up!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Progress


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Good job! Those will be some happy chickens.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Very fancy!Love the chickens and dogs hanging out.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

This morning's shot. The entire coop should be finished this week hopefully . Then bill can work on the pen aeea, it's going to be an L shape


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That is awesome! Is that a black Ameraucana in one pic? 

Does anyone always feel like they have this plan for their coop and pens and back yard décor that never gets done?


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

I repainted my coop 2 years ago with Zinnser primer & Behr paint and it still looks new. I would build another just because I like to, but these days it comes down to money. Lots of folks are making half of what they did 20 years ago thanks to the crooks in DC, while working people are making it paycheck to paycheck.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I knew it. I've asked her more than once about stopping at some point. Maryellen is the perfect example of what chickens can do to you.

Have a blast woman, glad to see the new digs going up. Now you're on another adventure that involves chickens.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes it's an ameracauna  I have 6 of them lol..
I can't wait for it to be dobe, then I move my house hen to the old coop with the 8 juveniles , and move the 9 juvvies on my back enclosed porch to the grow out pen so I can figure out the makes,then seperate all the males and get them out.b hens are already sold but the couple wants them pullet size so I'll give them to them next month.
Any other hens will be sold


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah c hickey math wins all the time lol


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Man, I could live in that coop! All I'd need is a 5,000 BTU window a/c, small fridge and internet...good to go. Oh yeah, plenty of toilet paper (most important thing!)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg53 said:


> Man, I could live in that coop! All I'd need is a 5,000 BTU window a/c, small fridge and internet...good to go. Oh yeah, plenty of toilet paper (most important thing!)


Nut. Um you forgot the chickens, they are most important. Geeze, what are you thinking?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Nut. Um you forgot the chickens, they are most important. Geeze, what are you thinking?


Nut? Nah. They'll be on the roost at the other end of the coop! LOL


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The two doors are for one regular entrance and a broody entrance so that a broody and chicks can be in the coop but seperated and in the pen but seperated. We got this idea from the woman I got my rir from.










The roosts go across the entire inside, and I got my poop boards finally! ! . There is also a spot to keep the food in the coop too










This spot holds my two metal food cans, and will be sectioned off so the hens can't get to it.
The coop is 6x8 with a 2 ft front porch. The run is L shaped and will have the front part taped so if it rains or snows they can still be outside, and the L side will not be tarped..


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

We still have to run water and electric to it, as long as we do it before winter we are good lol. The chickens will be in it by the weekend, and we will keep them in the pen /coop for a week so they know to come back to this one.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I bought 3 cuckoo marans two weeks ago, and I have 3 polish on hold with a local breeder ,once the new coop is done I'll pick those up. I have 3 smaller pens with coops for quarantine/medical /nursery. Once the new coop is done the 17 chickens go there, then my house chicken goes with all the youngsters that are being sold and the 9 on my enclosed porch that are still under the heat lamp will go to the nursery coop next, then once they grow bigger then the grow out coop, then pullets am will be sold.. I'm keeping my limit to 25. All the ones I hatched are being sold.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Uh huh, right. 25


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep 25 it's what I can handle for cleaning etc while working and caring for the dogs,cat inside birds and husband. ..
The grow out coop was given to me, so once the baby chicks grow out 4 pullets and one rooster go to the couple that gave it to us.










The extra roosters if I can't find homes for them will be processed.

The remaining pullets if there are any have people waiting for them.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I'm so jealous, I haven't started on our new coop yet, we have to re-fence the yard to keep the dogs in first and it's taking a LONG time due to the weather and DH changing his work schedule.

It looks great, keep us posted!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You're chickens will be proud to call this home!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Awww thank you everyone!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

L side is up. Trim is being added too


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Coop dimensions are 6 x 10 inside and 8x10 outside. The run is 20x 11 and the L is 10 x 10


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Trim on doors


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Almost done,I just have to clear coat the walls and get sand and pdz and bill has to finish the fencing



























































The door can open completely, or just the top half.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Heckuva set up Maryellen. When can I move in? Cock-a-doodle-dooooo! Forget it, I read that you might cull roosters (Gulp.)


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks Dawg!!! As long as you earn your keep you can move in.lol. Hubby would love a buddy to hang out with and talk service stuff (marine).


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

First maiden pouring of pdz... chickens will be in new coop full time this weekend




























Rest of sand and pdz will go in tomorrow night..


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Chickens go in tonight permanently.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Great looking coop!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice attention paid to detail. I love the look of it. I like your poop board. How will you clean it? Nothing like a nice clean coop. The other day I cleaned my 1 coop out and sprayed the whole inside with Virkon , dried, replaced shavings. I was dead tired after that. But it was worth it.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks! My husband got the ideas from pinterest. 
The roosts all lift off so I can use a kitty litter scooper to sift the poop and dump the poop in a pail. The pdz and sand makes cleanup easy, like a kitty litterbox easy.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Sand is in...


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And they are in . NOT HAPPY Lol... they will be here for a week so they realize this is their new home.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Two weeks of living in the new coop and pen has broken 3 broodys, and the group now is back to free ranging as they know to go in the new coop at night. The old red coop and doghouse have 14 chicks in it, I gave 5 cockerals away and have 13 babies left priscilla my house hen is with the babies, she is actually doing really good with them and isn't being a real bitch. They are all getting along. I have 2 definite cockerals ,so once they get bigger I have to either find a home for them or give them to a friend to process. Hopefully I can find a home . The rest of the babies I have 4 definite pullets, and the rest I'm not sure yet since they are all mixes. The 2nd white one I was hoping was a pullet and who I had 2 people tell me it's a pullet I'm now not sure .. so I gotta wait until it gr I was more. The rest of the unknowns too will have to grow out.










Priscilla, 51, and my 3 cuckoo maran pullets.. 51 is a definite rooster.










Some of the babies roosting.



















This white one I'm not sure, 2 people told me pullet.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And I gave away 2 pullets to friends of mine who gave me the doghouse coop


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Bill has to finish up the little stuff left, then it will be complete.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Takes me 6 minutes to clean the poop boards in the morning. Used to take me an hour. . I soooo love poop boards


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yall did a great job Maryellen!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks Dawg! I added two chicken bird houses to the one side today.










The wall was too bare. I put a grapevine wreath on the other side


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Today bill painted the porch, made a bench to go on the porch with the leftover wood we had, and added a lantern and a bird feeder I got.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Your chicken coop looks better than my house!Really love the chicken bird houses!Excellent work,ME!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks chickenqueen,my husband gets all the credit as he built the coop and did all the work 
The chicken bird houses my friend got at tractor supply


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I like your poop board. With PDZ. I am now thinking of building one. What does your poop scooper look like?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I use sand and pdz. My scooper is a cat litter scooper lol


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Bill painted the kennel fencing black today. He still has to paint the kennel fencing under the tarp still.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Seminolewind it literally takes me 6 minutes now to scoop the poop. I soooo love the poop boards


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My .94 cent scooper


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Close up of fencing. He painted tgem with a roller and brush


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

New welcome mat


----------

